# THE GENEVA BIBLE OF 1599 (new edition)



## Mayflower (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.solid-ground-books.com/books_GenevaBible1599.asp

When the Pilgrims arrived in the New World in 1620, they brought along supplies, a consuming passion to advance the Kingdom of Christ, and the Word of God. Clearly, their most precious cargo was the Bible; specifically, the 1599 Geneva Bible. All but forgotten in our day, this version of the Bible was the most widely read and influential English Bible of the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries. A superb translation, it was the product of the best Protestant scholars of the day and became the Bible of choice for many of the greatest writers and thinkers of that time. Men such as William Shakespeare, John Bunyan, and John Milton used the Geneva Bible in their writings. William Bradford also cited the Geneva Bible in his famous book Of Plymouth Plantation.

The Geneva Bible is unique among all other Bibles. It was the first Bible to use chapters and numbered verses and became the most popular version of its time because of the extensive marginal notes. These notes, written by Reformation leaders such as John Calvin, John Knox, Miles Coverdale, William Whittingham, Anthony Gilby, and others, were included to explain and interpret the scriptures for the common people.

Tolle Lege Press is pleased to announce the upcoming release of a beautiful new edition of the historic 1599 Geneva Bible in mid-September 2006. Check out the links on the right to learn how you can own and experience the Bible that the Pilgrims brought to America on the Mayflower!

"The publication and promulgation of the 1599 Geneva Bible will help restore America's rich Christian heritage and reclaim the culture for Christ." - Dr. D. James Kennedy, Senior Pastor of Coral Ridge Presbyterian Church


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 31, 2006)

See also this thread and this.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 31, 2006)

That was the Holy Bible of my Pilgrim Forefathers:


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 12, 2006)

The notes are from the Geneva Bible of 1599, but is the transelation a KJV or NKJV ?


----------



## polemic_turtle (Sep 12, 2006)

I believe it's just an updated Geneva translation( ie. font changed, words modernized, but with the translator's choices intact ).


----------



## Ivan (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> The notes are from the Geneva Bible of 1599, but is the transelation a KJV or NKJV ?






> I believe it's just an updated Geneva translation( ie. font changed, words modernized, but with the translator's choices intact ).



So, no, it does not use KJV or the NKJV.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2006)

That's right, the Geneva Bible and the KJV are distinct -- but they belong to the same tradition which flowed from Tyndale as noted here:



> Despite living as a hunted criminal, Tyndaleï¿½s work was exceptional and so accurate that the later widespread Geneva and King James Bibles would utilize more than 80 percent of his exact wording. In fact, much of the vast influence attributed to the Geneva and King James Bibles should be attributed to one manï¿½William Tyndale.



Also see this thread for more info on the Geneva Annotations.


----------



## caddy (Oct 16, 2006)

Would that a THICK Leather could be employed like this Geneva Bible.

http://www.leviticus11.com/1599gb.htm


----------

